# Bike Detail advice



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I picked up a bike from my brother that had only used a handful of times a couple of years ago. Needs a bit of a clean up and re-oil - is TFR safe to use on a bike - its a Scott Hybrid?.

Also is it ok to use Autoglym Engine Cleaner on the chain/gears - brush in and then pressure wash and then TFR the rest of the bike and then rinse again? I've got some PowerMaxed TFR I was proposing to use.

I assume leave the skinny tyres alone once cleaned up !


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

If it just needs a clean up just use car shampoo. No need to use anything stronger really.

Whatever you use on the gears, chain etc just dont go too mad with the pressure washer when rinsing. Keep the jet away from things like bottom bracket where you can force water into bearings and the like. 

Leave the tyres dressing free. In all my years of cycling I've never needed to dress bike tyres, especially road tyres.

Wax/seal/QD the frame and parts till your hearts content though!


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Get yourself some muc off its about £10 for two bottles and works great. Spray all over, agitate then rinse. Spotless all over.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

As above, a bit of car shampoo will see you through.
For the chain, just degreaser; it's not expensive. I know someone who removes his chain every so often and leaves it to sit in spirit. I can't say I'd recommend it, but i cant actually think of any specific reason not to do it.

Just add some decent quality lube to the chain and any springs you find (derailleurs, pedals, brake callipers) and you'll be good to go :thumb:

If it's been a couple of years, probably worth some fresh cables too, if you intend to use it much


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Cheers guys, didn't get a chance this weekend and didn't want to rush it anyway. Project for the week!


----------

